# AC 3DS allows you to become mayor!



## MrChuckman64 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know if any of you know this or not (or if there's a post about this), but you will be mayor in AC 3DS!  You want proof?  Here you go:




			
				Nintendo World Report said:
			
		

> The biggest change to the new game is the ability to become the mayor of their town. With the help of the citizens of the town, players will now be faced with the challenge of making their town a better place to live.



http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/preview/23365




			
				Official Nintendo Magazine said:
			
		

> Details are scarce at the moment but we can confirm that you'll be playing as the mayor of your town. With the help of the townsfolk and 'one eager secretary' it'll be your job to make the town a better place to live



http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/article.php?id=17921


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's really cool there, at least there is proof that the "Being Mayor" rumor is true after all and not just fan speculation.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 9, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> That's really cool there, at least there is proof that the "Being Mayor" rumor is true after all and not just fan speculation.


It was never fan speculated.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It kind of was for a time because it was a rumor before it became fact.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh well, it doesn't matter since it's true.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybe each player has their own town.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 10, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 10 2010, 12:05:45 AM]Maybe each player has their own town.


That would be interesting but, I just don't know how 4 full-blown towns can fit in a 2GB Catridge. I think there is a possibility but, I'm not really sure also.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe first player to join is the mayor?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 10, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 10 2010, 12:42:00 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That seems to make a lot of sense but, I don't really know to be honest.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jul 10, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 10 2010, 12:42:00 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could have AC elections every couple of months, and you could try and bribe people to get their vote.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jul 10, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be awesom ^-^

"Can I have your vote in this up coming election? *Slips bells into villagers pocket*"


----------



## Rene (Jul 10, 2010)

<big>*DUDE ?! *</big>

what's gonna happen to tortimer ?


----------



## nooky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

well he is getting old


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

Rene said:
			
		

> <big>*DUDE ?! *</big>
> 
> what's gonna happen to tortimer ?


It's called *retirement*.


----------



## DustyBentley (Jul 10, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 10 2010, 10:25:08 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nahh, I think it's going to be a coup where you have to hire some of your neighbors to "quietly dispose of him" so that you can ascend into office.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 10, 2010)

I hope we'll be able to plan events and place things like benches and light posts (as seen in a screen shot). Also "one eager secretary" most likely it will be Pelly or a character like Rover.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jul 10, 2010)

i could see the eager secretary being Rover, he is always excited over crap, it would be b.a. if there were elections


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 10, 2010)

lol communism and dictatorship will be back


----------



## bloodbend3r (Jul 10, 2010)

"making their town a better place to live."

^i wonder what that entitles.  maybe we can choose how our town is lay out (cliffs, houses, river, etc.).  maybe we can choos which neighbors stay, and which ones leave. maybe we can decorate our town with things like fountains, benches, lampposts, and whatnot.  i'm so excited for this game.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> lol communism and dictatorship will be back


I can see it now, "Heil fuhrer Nook!".  

And "one eager secretary"? I'm gonna love this. :>


----------



## Gnome (Jul 10, 2010)

sure is MySims in this game.


----------

